# 2 Computer via Internet verbinden?



## SilverVegeto (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne 2 Computer via Internet verbinden.
Grund: Wir möchten größere Datenmengen (GB-Einheiten) hin und her bewegen.
Gibt es dafür ein bestimmtes Tool?

Bitte als Lösung kein Webspace mit Down- und Upload angeben, da diese Möglichkeit viel zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. Dezember 2006)

FTP, SCP wären Möglichkeiten.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (13. Dezember 2006)

Entweder ihr realisiert dieses Vorhaben über das HTTP oder FTP Protokoll, sprich einer macht nen Web- oder FTP-Server auf und der andere connectet, oder ihr gebt einfach den Ordner um Netzwerk frei und routet euch die Ports ( wenn ihr Router habt ) auf euren PC weiter. VPN-Tunnel wäre auch noch ne Variante aber etwas schwieriger zu konfigurieren.

MFG


----------



## Marius Heil (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

schau dir mal Hamachi an: http://www.hamachi.cc/
Das baut über das Internet ein LAN Netzwerk auf.
Ich denke das wäre Ideal, ihr könntet sogar Spiele über LAN bzw. dann übers Internet damit spielen. Und zur Datenübertragung kann man dann alles nehmen von der Freigabe hin bis zu Netzwerktools.

Marius


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (13. Dezember 2006)

Das Tool kenne ich auch aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass die Daten über einen Server geleitet werden auf dem auch die Anmeldung der Clients stattfindet.

Das würde dann den Transfer bremsen.
Oder es findet nur die Anmeldung an einem Server statt und der Rest läuft P2P....
Dann wäre das auch noch ne Alternative...


MFG


----------



## soyo (13. Dezember 2006)

Das schreit doch nach VPN Peer-to-Peer.

Oder einfach DVD brennen und in Postkasten


----------



## Marius Heil (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Himachi, die Daten laufen nciht über nen Server, die würden ja verrückt werden bei dem Datenaufkommen 
Nur die Anmeldung läuft über nen Server, muss es auch, da dein Freund dich sonst gar cnith finden würde, hast ja ne dynamische IP. Ist sogar noch verschlüsselt.

Marius


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2006)

Ja, Hamachi kann ich nur empfehlen. Läuft sowohl als LAN-Gamebasis sowie auch als
VPN-Arbeitsgruppen-LAN prächtig.

mfg chmee


----------

